# New to Iron Mag



## ACRay (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey was up im ACRay alwyas looking to build some muscle, I also so posted a thread in the supps forum for advice with my new Super Dmz stack any advice will help.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2012)

ACRay, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 17, 2012)

welcome to da boards


----------



## ACRay (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool thanks


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## haussanator (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome! Alot of good people on here.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## KingLouie (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome!  Tons of solid information on here, along with some great peeps!


----------



## 69grunt (Apr 18, 2012)

Yo!!!


----------



## brazey (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Spraynpray (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## charley (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------

